Ask HN: What browser do you use for front-end dev/test and why? - bikamonki
======
greenyoda
Regardless of which browser you used for development, wouldn't you need to
test with every browser that your product supports? Even with modern browsers,
browser-specific problems are unfortunately quite common.

~~~
bikamonki
Yes of course, I meant testing cycle while you develop. After that all
browsers before releasing.

------
pkrumins
Since I run Browserling (a cross-browser testing company), I test in all the
browsers. :) Before I start testing, I use Chrome to get it done.

------
dmak
Chrome because of the development tools.

~~~
joshschreuder
Yeah I agree. I think it's a very personal preference thing though, but I
definitely find the Chrome dev tools more intuitive than Firefox.

